# Stalling Issues



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Here's the situation...The other day I'm pulling up to a stop light and I push in the clutch to coast up to it...and the car dies... I start it back up at the light...and it won't idle, it dies again. I start it again, and then keep it reving and it stays running. Then the rest of the ride home it ran fine, only idled kinda high (1400ish). Then today, it did the same thing, I push in the clutch, and it dies. For 4 days it was running/idleing fine...what's going on?!?!?!?!

Thanks for the help in advance...


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I really need help now. It's getting gradually worse. I just left my friends house and when I started my car in his driveway it wouldn't even idle, but then like 100ft. down the road, it would. I'm confused... Once again...please help!!!!!


----------



## dkdeleon (Jul 28, 2005)

fuel pump or injectors, check for leaky injectors but im thinking fuel pump


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I had that problem a few weeks ago.. Mine was the battery tie down touching the pos. battery terminal, so check that, but if that's not it, I'm thinking distributor or fuel pump. It could possibly be the ECU also.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

How might one go about checking to see if his fuel pump is bad?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

240luvr said:


> How might one go about checking to see if his fuel pump is bad?


Thou shalt proceed therefore to the rear hatchback compartment of thine fine automobile, hereto raising the spare tire cover. Whilst doing such, thou shalt notice a small, circular piece above said spare tire on the rightmost side nearest thine back seat. When thou dost discover such, proceed therefore to remove the cover of this circular compartment, revealing therefore thine fuel pump. Proceed to remove thine fuel pump, checking the filter proceeding from the bottom side of the pump. Make certain that said filter is not clogged or backed up, as this would cause an unconstant delivery of fuel. I do hope that you could comprehend my rather formal dialect. If I need to recompose my post, please inform me, so that I may proceed to do so with haste and without be a freaking moron.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

afroeman said:


> Thou shalt proceed therefore to the rear hatchback compartment of thine fine automobile, hereto raising the spare tire cover. Whilst doing such, thou shalt notice a small, circular piece above said spare tire on the rightmost side nearest thine back seat. When thou dost discover such, proceed therefore to remove the cover of this circular compartment, revealing therefore thine fuel pump. Proceed to remove thine fuel pump, checking the filter proceeding from the bottom side of the pump. Make certain that said filter is not clogged or backed up, as this would cause an unconstant delivery of fuel. I do hope that you could comprehend my rather formal dialect. If I need to recompose my post, please inform me, so that I may proceed to do so with haste and without be a freaking moron.


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

afroeman...awesome response...that made my night...lol Thanks, I'll probably go about checking it some time this week...but I do have to get my other 240 running too...


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

240luvr said:


> afroeman...awesome response...that made my night...lol Thanks, I'll probably go about checking it some time this week...but I do have to get my other 240 running too...


One other thing you should check is your air filter and MAFS. Mine started doing that abut 5 months ago and I changed the MAFS and Aif filter and Problem solved.

Afroeman!!!.....Very nice post. Keep up the good work!


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Alright, I'll check that as well...thanks


----------

